

Code to Joy: The School for Poetic Computation Opens - tdonia
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/12/code-to-joy-the-school-for-poetic-computation-opens/?hpw

======
thesystemis
I am one of the people behind this project ([http://sfpc.io](http://sfpc.io)).
Happy to answer any questions about it.

